# Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?



## Thommy79 (28. August 2009)

Welchen Köder ist für euch der beste??? Egal ob Barsch Hecht oder Zander...
Was gehört einfach in jede Köderbox?

Bitte mit genauen Angaben...


----------



## Thommy79 (28. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

Mein absoluter lieblingsköder für diese Saison ist der gute alte Salmo Perch in 12cm.


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (28. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

*Megabass Ito Vision 110 Oneten
Illex Squad Minnow / Arnauds & Squirells
Lucky Craft Sammy & diverse Pointer
Komplett Programm von Ecogear
Nories
Piketime Jerks (Perch & Flash)
**Allan Christiansen Custom Baits*
*Buster Jerks*
*Diverse Spinnerbaits*
*etc.

Davon je nach Geschmak, ist eigentlich alles sehr gut.
*


----------



## Nobbi 78 (28. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

Illex Arnaud 100 F Farbe Sunfish


----------



## WickedWalleye (28. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

Perch 8F GS
X-Rap 10 OG
Kopyto River-4 Perl-Glitter/Schwarz
Walleye Assassin 4" Silver Phantom
Sandra 9-12cm Perl-Redhead
Relax Twister 9cm Motoroil-Grünglitter
Aglia TW Gr.2-4


----------



## WickedWalleye (28. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*



MegabassDestroyer schrieb:


> *Megabass Ito Vision 110 Oneten
> Illex Squad Minnow / Arnauds & Squirells
> Lucky Craft Sammy & diverse Pointer
> Komplett Programm von Ecogear
> ...



Fängste damit auch Barsche & Zander, oder sind die mehr zum ins Regal stellen? |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Case (28. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

3er Mepps. 

Die Farbe spielt da nicht so die Rolle.

Case


----------



## Bassey (28. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

Mepps!!!
Effzett!!!
Rapalla Klassiker!!!
Der gute alte Gufi in Schwarz/Weiß
Der gute alte Twister in den Grundfarben...


----------



## QWERTZ (28. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*



Nobbi 78 schrieb:


> Illex Arnaud 100 F Farbe Sunfish



|good: ... da schließe ich mich an!


----------



## JerkerHH (28. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

Der gute alte ABU Reflex !!!!


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (28. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*


3er Mepps
Salmo Perch
Salmo Sting
Rapala Shad Rap
ein paar Gufis von 5 bis 12cm
Farben Barschdesign und Weissfisch gehen fast immer...


----------



## ZanderKalle (28. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*


Saltybites Shad Zander
Walley Assassin
Kopyto River


----------



## kelly.net (28. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

Der gute alte Effzett Blinker 45g 
in allen Farben


----------



## Tobi94 (28. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

Mepps!


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*



MegabassDestroyer schrieb:


> *Megabass Ito Vision 110 Oneten
> Illex Squad Minnow / Arnauds & Squirells
> Lucky Craft Sammy & diverse Pointer
> Komplett Programm von Ecogear
> ...






Ein Mepps 3 in silber.


----------



## Pikepauly (28. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

Unverzichtbar ist für mich der Veltic Spinner in Gr. 4.
Kupfer/bronze mit roten Streifen.


Hechte, Barsche, Zander, Forellen, den mögen sie alle.


----------



## anglermeister17 (28. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

Der "Mann's Little George" und Köder, die ähnlich konstruiert sind, bringen immer wieder mal ne Überraschung ans Licht!


----------



## keilerkopf (28. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> Der "Mann's Little George" und Köder, die ähnlich konstruiert sind, bringen immer wieder mal ne Überraschung ans Licht!



Schließe mich an. Das vergleichbare Teil von Spro hat mir schon so manchen Fisch gebracht. Das brummt echt ordentlich unter Wasser. ;-)
Auch das oben zitierte Original ist immer für einen Fisch gut.


----------



## bigcalli (28. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

der gute alte 3´er Mepps in rot ( nicht Fluoorange sondern der rot eloxierte) läuft sehr gut und ist auch immer wieder für ne Überaschung gut. Das ist mein Favorit und den Fische ich am liebsten, auch geschleppt !

Ansonsten die Salmo Wobbler in Barsch Design und Gummis in Fischfarben (real Bait farben halt)


----------



## SergioTübingen (28. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

Silber mit schwarzen Punkten. Wenn nix läuft, der fängt immer einen!




Case schrieb:


> 3er Mepps.
> 
> Die Farbe spielt da nicht so die Rolle.
> 
> Case


----------



## Nolfravel (28. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

Da ich meinen ersten Hecht auf nen 2er Mepps in Silber mit roten Punkten gefangen habe, sag ich mal der:m

Also eig. für barsche 1er und 2er Mepps...Auf den 2er hab ich bis jetzt nur Hechte gefangen^^

Also ganz klar Mepps Spinner...


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Fabi-21 (28. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

wahnsinn, für mich ist auch der mepps 3-5 (aglia, des ist der silberne) unverzichtbar. damit hab ich am ammersee hechte bis 1m gefangen, am lech hab ich damit forellen erlegt und bei mir am main barsche in allen größen...
ist einfach ein geiles teil!!!!!!

petrie euch allen....


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (28. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Fängste damit auch Barsche & Zander, oder sind die mehr zum ins Regal stellen? |supergri|supergri|supergri


 

Nee, die sollen zum Fangen gedacht sein .


----------



## sevone (28. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

DAM Effzett 30g in mattsilber
Kopytos in 11 und 16 cm
Illex Arnaud 100F


----------



## nepomuk (28. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

Davon abgesehen das ich immer ein stattliches Spinnersortiment am Mann habe,
richtet es sich nach Gewässer und dem Augenblick.
Wird dort oft mit Spinner geangelt?
Kennen Fische den Köder?
Welcher Fisch steht dort?
Ist das Wasser verkrautet, Steine, Totholz...ect.

Daher trage ich, ein auf das Gewässer abgestimmtes, Ködersortiment mit mir rum.  
Modifiziere, bastel und werde immer wieder eines Besseren belehrt.
Jeder Köder!!


----------



## donlotis (28. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*



JerkerHH schrieb:


> Der gute alte ABU Reflex !!!!



Dem schließe ich mich an! In 18gr. und weißem Achsgewicht... #6

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Brassenwürger (28. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

Mal angenommen, man würde mich auf einer einsamen Insel aussetzen und ich dürfte nur drei Köder mit nehmen, um mich zu ernähren.

Das wären dann ein Mepps 4 in Kupfer, ein Rapala Original in Orange/Gelb und ein ABU Droppen in Silber....

Für mich noch heute die ultimativen, fastimmerfängigen Raubfischköder...

Wobei ein silberner "TOBY" oder ein alter EffZett von D.A.M auch nicht die schlechteste Wahl sind....#6


----------



## Herr P (28. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

Cormoran Fire Blade in rot mit nem 15er Kopf
18er Pro Shad Firetiger von Fox
23er Reax Kopytos mit Barsch/ Zander Dekor
Salt shaker von Lunker City


----------



## zesch (28. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

Jenzi Phantom Spinner bei Vollmond, Dekor je nach Gewässer = dicke Zander



Gruß
zesch


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (29. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Mal angenommen, man würde mich auf einer einsamen Insel aussetzen und ich dürfte nur drei Köder mit nehmen, um mich zu ernähren.




....dann fallen Gufis aufgrund der Nichthaltbarkeit schon mal weg.

Ich nehme dann:

Einen 4er Mepps in Silber oder Gold.
Einen Gno in 18 gr.
Und meinen Lieblings-Eigenbauwobbler.


----------



## Krüger82 (29. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

Wie die meisten finde ich auch das der spinner in der größe drei ein absoluter allround köder ist!!
Muss nicht unbedingt mepps sein, gibt ja noch andere gute!!
Dazu darf bei mir persöhnlich nie der salmo perch fehlen!!!!! Ganz wichtig

Mfg


----------



## fishcatcher99 (29. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

Ihr habt den King of Twister vergessen! Den Turbotail von Profi Blinker. Meine Lieblingsfarbe ist Rauch Silber Metallic|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Sickly (29. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> Der "Mann's Little George" und Köder, die ähnlich konstruiert sind, bringen immer wieder mal ne Überraschung ans Licht!


  was fangt ihr mit dem Ding? der brummt zwar laut aber ich hatte da noch nie einen Biss drauf!

Ich würde den Rapalla Shad Rap und den Salmo Perch nennen, und dann für spezielle Situationen den Salmo Silider. 

Eine FZ Blinker  ist eh Pflicht!


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (29. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

komisch... bisher hat noch niemand den Bomber Long A erwähnt #c

der ist bei uns am Rhein Pflicht!

ansonsten pack ich noch den Illex Squirrel 61 ein...

Mepps Spinner (Aglia u./o. Comet) Größe 2-4 wurden ja schon genannt 

|wavey:


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (29. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

- die originalen Big S, Midi S;
- Meps 3er und 4er in den Farben Kupfer, Silber, Messing, und Rot/Weiß
- Effzett in Kupfer und Silber/Rot


----------



## fishcatcher99 (29. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

3er Mepps in Silber ist an unserer Talsperre das absolute Pflichtprogramm! Das beisst immer was drauf!:vik:


----------



## bflow (29. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

-mepps spinner in allen größen und farben
-diverse illex wobbler (chubby, squirrel usw)


----------



## nepomuk (31. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

Seht ihr, es gibt keinenen Universalköder!
Jeder der hier aufgeführten Kunstköder hat seine Berechtigung.
Nach der Auflistung aller gepriesener "Spinner" müsste man
ein Kilo Blech und Gummi schleppen.
Auf einer einsamen Insel würde mir Bruke Shields reichen


----------



## donlotis (31. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

Nene, es gibt nichts was vom Angeln ablenkt! 

Gruß donlotis


----------



## trixi-v-h (31. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

Mepps Kupfer, Black Fury bzw. America´s Nr.1 in Gr.3 damit geht immer was


----------



## angelpfeife (1. September 2009)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

Auch bei mir der gute alte Mepps größe 3 oder 4. Kommt drauf an welche Spinnrute ich grad dabei hab.


----------



## tommator (1. September 2009)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

Myran Panther in schwarz/gold ist zur Zeit der Hit
Salmo Slider in 7cm
Lucky Craft CB50-100
Kopyto 3,5cm für die Barsche


----------



## Spinnfisher09 (2. September 2009)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

Fin-s fish in 4"!!! Farben: weissfisch, brauntöne..


----------



## Parasol (2. September 2009)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

Hallo,

nach all den vielen Antworten muss nur noch die Spinnertasche gegen einen großen Koffer ausgetauscht werden, denn fast alles was im Fachhandel und in Katalogen angeboten wird ist schon empfohlen.


----------



## King Wetzel (2. September 2009)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

Forelle: 1-3 er mepps in silber 
Barsch: 1-3 er mepps farbe egal, kleine kopytos
hecht: 8-16 cm kopyto& jegliche wobbler und gaaaaaaaaaanz wichtig spinnerbaits


----------



## Thommy79 (2. September 2009)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

So wie es aussieht ist der MEPPS ja der absolute top Köder...


----------



## Walstipper (2. September 2009)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*



Parasol schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nach all den vielen Antworten muss nur noch die Spinnertasche gegen einen großen Koffer ausgetauscht werden, denn fast alles was im Fachhandel und in Katalogen angeboten wird ist schon empfohlen.



Was den Thread hier ad absurdum führt.

Aber der hier darf wirklich in keinem Koffer fehlen.


----------



## Case (3. September 2009)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*



Thommy79 schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht ist der MEPPS ja der absolute top Köder...




Würde ich so nicht mal sagen.
Aber er ist ein Joker den man immer noch im Ärmel haben sollte.

Case


----------



## Walstipper (3. September 2009)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*



Nobbi 78 schrieb:


> Das stimmt Köder sind selten zu gross:vik:



oO
Dein "Fang"?


----------



## Nobbi 78 (3. September 2009)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*



Walstipper schrieb:


> oO
> Dein "Fang"?



Ne leider nicht!
War nen 25kg Hecht aus der Usa der sich nen "kleinen" 3,5kg Hecht gepackt hat und nicht mehr losgelassen hat|bigeyes


----------



## Maok (3. September 2009)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

Salmo Perch
3er Aglia TW
Illex Squirrel
Delalande Sandra
Walleye Assassin


----------



## donlotis (3. September 2009)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*



> Hallo,
> 
> nach all den vielen Antworten muss nur noch die Spinnertasche gegen einen großen Koffer ausgetauscht werden, denn fast alles was im Fachhandel und in Katalogen angeboten wird ist schon empfohlen.






Walstipper schrieb:


> Was den Thread hier ad absurdum führt.



Wieso das denn? Genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall: Der Mepps Spinner scheint in jede Spinntasche zu gehören!





Walstipper schrieb:


> Aber der hier darf wirklich in keinem Koffer fehlen.



Ich glaube eher, dass das der Koffer ist! |supergri

Gruß donlotis


----------



## NoFear (20. September 2009)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

Hi Leute,
also in meiner tasche darf auf keinen fall fehlen:

Salmo Wihtefish (in allen Farben und lauftiefen) Absolut genial das teil:vik:
Rapala Super shad rap 
Salmo Perch
Abu hilo

bei uns sind die dinger fast immer ne sichere bank



mfg Michael


----------



## Tobi94 (20. September 2009)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Da ich meinen ersten Hecht auf nen 2er Mepps in Silber mit roten Punkten gefangen habe, sag ich mal der:m
> 
> Also eig. für barsche 1er und 2er Mepps...Auf den 2er hab ich bis jetzt nur Hechte gefangen^^
> 
> ...


 Bei mir genauso!
Top-Farben sind Fluo-orange und Firetiger.
Mein erster Hecht hat sich den 2er in FluoOrange geholt.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (20. September 2009)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

Auf jeden Fall würde ich DAM Effzet Spinner der größe 1-4,  und Mepps Black Fury mit neongelb, bzw. neonorange, der größe 1-4, damit fange ich immer etwas! :vik:


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (20. September 2009)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

Für mich der Mepps 1er und der Exori Little Minnow...

Das sind auf jeden Fall die Köder die ich fürs Barscheln unbedingt empfehlen würde...|bla:

Grüße 
Schwinge |wavey:


----------



## Walstipper (20. September 2009)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Was den Thread hier ad absurdum führt.





donlotis schrieb:


> Wieso das denn? Genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall: Der Mepps Spinner scheint in jede Spinntasche zu gehören!



Zufälligerweise ist das Paradebeispiel zur stochastischen Verwertbarkeit des Threads auch gleich in ihm aufgeführt |rolleyes 



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Da ich meinen ersten Hecht auf nen 2er Mepps in Silber mit roten Punkten gefangen habe, sag ich mal der:m
> 
> Also eig. für barsche 1er und 2er Mepps...Auf den 2er hab ich bis jetzt nur Hechte gefangen^^
> 
> ...


----------



## Salotti OL (21. September 2009)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

Hallo Blinkerjunky's

Für mich zählt immer als gute Alternative.. ganz klar der DAM EFFZETT-Blinker so wie der ABU-Toby..er bzw. beide haben damals schon bei meinem Vater immer gute Ergebnisse erzielt.

LG Sarotti |wavey:


----------



## Andy.F (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

Hallo Leute will mir auch noch paar Walley Assassin und 5-6" Sea Shad zulegen.
Beim 5" Sea Shad ist doch der Bauch offen macht das was wenn ich den mit Jigköpfen fische oder reißt der dann schnell aus?


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

ich fischte bis jetzt auf Barsch fast nur mit blech und wobbler...
will aber diese Saison mit gummi einsteigen, da viele davon schwärmen.

Gewässer ist ca. 5-10meter tief und die Barsche stehen am grund. Das Angeln mit Zockern ist bis jetzt eine Macht aber ich will mal was neues probieren.
Soll ich die gummis am jighaken über grund jiggen oder Dropshot?
Ich fische übrigens vom Boot aus.

Beim Jiggen befürchte, dass ich in der Tiefe mit relativ kleinen Gummis ca. 3-5cm einen unproportionalen Köder (Relation Bleigewicht-Ködergröße) erhalten?!

Es wäre cool wenn mir einer Tipps geben könnte...
Danke


----------



## slowhand (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Unverzichtbar ist für mich der Veltic Spinner in Gr. 4.
> Kupfer/bronze mit roten Streifen.



#6 Die sind top! Ich habe mal bei einem den Drilling durch eine rote Spinnfliege von Balzer ersetzt = Hechtmagnet. Und natürlich die hier schon oft genannten Mepps-Spinner.


----------



## Domini (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

1. Ein normaler effzet blinker
2. Ein paar *Mepps *spinner in allen gössen
3. Ein paar gufis


----------



## paul hucho (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

illex,arnaud aber 110mm in silber-blau,der twitsh-bait ever         |supergri


----------



## paul hucho (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*



King Wetzel schrieb:


> Forelle: 1-3 er mepps in silber
> Barsch: 1-3 er mepps farbe egal, kleine kopytos
> hecht: 8-16 cm kopyto& jegliche wobbler und gaaaaaaaaaanz wichtig spinnerbaits


ja das sind schon ganz gute dinger aber wo is der risen twister vom sisen hecht mein freund:q


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

keiner weiß auf meine Fragen Rat?


----------



## Flow83 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

Der Wahnsinn hatt niemals gedacht das immer noch so viele Leute mit Spinner oder Blinker angeln


----------



## bobbl (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

Mein liebstet Köder:
Kopyto River Shad 14 Farbe: Reinweiß Glitter


----------



## sc00b (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*



Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> ich fischte bis jetzt auf Barsch fast nur mit blech und wobbler...
> will aber diese Saison mit gummi einsteigen, da viele davon schwärmen.
> 
> Gewässer ist ca. 5-10meter tief und die Barsche stehen am grund. Das Angeln mit Zockern ist bis jetzt eine Macht aber ich will mal was neues probieren.
> ...




ich denk mal das juckt die nicht wenn die im fressrausch sind?!

ich mein ich hab auch 6cm Köder und 25gr Köpfe dran.. nur gebissen hat noch nix daran.... sonst -> Dropshot heißt die lösung ^^


----------



## Walstipper (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*



sc00b schrieb:


> ich mein ich hab auch 6cm Köder und 25gr Köpfe dran.. nur gebissen hat noch nix daran.... sonst -> Dropshot heißt die lösung ^^



Angelst du unterm Wasserfall |bigeyes?


----------



## Carp-Riots (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

Absoluter Topköder der Fin s fish von lunker city grad heute neue gekauft in knalligem pink!!sehr sehr geil auch die hellgies vom selbiegem hersteller!!!!!!


----------



## hans albers (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

moin..

bei mir sinds:

-der gute alte heinz & effzett blinker
-rappalla firetiger
-toby 
-abu hi lo wobbler
-dam giant popper und feder popper
-shads und twister versch. grösse und farbe
(sehr gut: schwarz)

greetz
lars


----------



## spin89 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

Vom Boot Rapa x-rap in 2teilig (Barschdesign) top Hechtköder!
auf Barsch kleine kopytos in allen Farben und Mepps in verschiedenen Größen.
Gruss spin89


----------



## BigGamer (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*



spin89 schrieb:


> Rapa x-rap in 2teilig



Davon hab ich noch nix gehört, hast du nen Link dazu?;+


----------



## spin89 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*



BigGamer schrieb:


> Davon hab ich noch nix gehört, hast du nen Link dazu?;+


 
Hab mal auf die Schnelle nen Ebay Link rausgesucht.Hoffe das gibt hier keinen Ärger sonst bitte löschen.
http://cgi.ebay.de/RAPALA-X-RAP-Joi...t_Angelsport_Köder_Futter?hash=item2ea8b3a605

Der Wobbler läuft Spitze gibs in Laden für 12-13zu kaufen. Gruss Spin89


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*



BigGamer schrieb:


> Davon hab ich noch nix gehört, hast du nen Link dazu?;+



http://www.rapala.com/products/luresdetail.cfm?modelName=x-rap_jointed_shad&freshorsalt=Fresh


----------



## puto187 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

ALLES QUATSCH!!!!

!!!!!!!!!!!KOPYTO RULES!!!!!! :vik:


----------



## batron (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

Fische auf Hecht viel den fox pro shad, für mich einer der besten Gummis überhaupt, Farben: Nr.1 Rainbowtrout, Nr. 2 salt`n pepper, im winter den mdnightshiner. Bekomme auf denen mehr bisse als auf den kopyto. Allerdings rockt an manchen Tagen eben der in schwarz/ chartreuse.

gruß  tilo


----------



## BigGamer (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*



spin89 schrieb:


> Hab mal auf die Schnelle nen Ebay Link rausgesucht.Hoffe das gibt hier keinen Ärger sonst bitte löschen.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/RAPALA-X-RAP-Joi...t_Angelsport_Köder_Futter?hash=item2ea8b3a605
> 
> Der Wobbler läuft Spitze gibs in Laden für 12-13zu kaufen. Gruss Spin89



Achso, der X-Rap Shad...
alles klar, danke


----------



## spin89 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*



puto187 schrieb:


> ALLES QUATSCH!!!!
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!KOPYTO RULES!!!!!! :vik:


 
Was das denn|muahah:


----------



## Sebi888 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

3er Spinner silber
Illex Squirrel 61 in Ayu
Hellgies von LC in der farbe Rusty Melon


----------



## sims (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

Zalt 14


----------



## NR.9 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

Rapala Orginal Floater in 3cm 5cm 7cm 11cm


----------



## Boendall (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

3er Mepps in Kupfer.
Abu Droppen 6gr Kupfer.

Bei uns am Teich Colonel Z Krautblinker.


----------



## Brikz83 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

Mepps Agila Longue Rainbo und redbo gr. 5


----------



## angelarne (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

Cykada von Marek Pokutycki


----------



## kosh87 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

Fine S Shad, spro Playboy, illex arnaud 110 F, kopyto Shark


----------



## Tradnats (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*



Sebi888 schrieb:


> 3er Spinner silber
> Illex Squirrel 61 in Ayu


 

:vik::vik:

dem stimme ich zu die beiden + nen Salmo in 5cm Barschdesign und Barsche werden auf die Schuppen gelegt


----------



## Kark (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

Die Spinntasche ist ja mittlerweile größer als der Sack vom Weihnachtsmann #6


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

Ferkel!


----------



## jungangler 93 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

squad minnow in perch und so was durchsichtigem
twinfin
keitech zeugs meistens den hog impact in allen größen
kopytos
so en paar alpen blinker ( außm urlaub)
yo-suri popper
savage gear prey 89 in blau mit grünem bauch
und natürlich die mepps|uhoh: wobei ich bei mehr stömung auch gern die von blue fox nehm


----------



## Sourcrowse13 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

Ne gute Auswahl von Mepps'en. 

Mein Geheimtipp: Habe so Spinner, glaube größe 3 oder 4. In Roach Design, sprich Rotauge.

Da stehn unsere Barsche extrem drauf. #6


----------



## hf22 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

Moin, Moin, 

Was ich immer dabei habe: Abu Atom, Effzett,und Heintzblinker


----------



## Nolfravel (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

Keitech Köder.



JP


----------



## Kark (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

Mich wundert, dass so viele Leute noch auf die alten "Klassiker" schwören.
Ich weiß gar nicht mehr so genau wann ich das letzte mal einen Blinker oder Spinner durch das Wasser gezogen habe.

Grüße,

Kark


----------



## Walstipper (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Keitech Köder.
> 
> 
> 
> JP



Kamma so stehn lassen :m


----------



## pike1984 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

5er Mepps Aglia (neongelb oder -rot)
16er Kopyto River 
19cm Zalt floating (Hecht-oder Tigerentendekor)


----------



## jungangler 93 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Kamma so stehn lassen :m


 
joa muss man echt probiert haben :q versucht mal nen rubber jig mit dem hog impact auf bafos


----------



## Walstipper (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*



jungangler 93 schrieb:


> joa muss man echt probiert haben :q versucht mal nen rubber jig mit dem hog impact auf bafos



Oder generell mal den Swing Impact, geht ganz einfach:

Snap aufmachen, Kopyto vom Snap lösen, Swing Impact einhängen :m


----------



## Nolfravel (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

Oder Hog Impact am Carolina-Rig:k:q


----------



## MinnowKiller (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

Die Topköder von mir sind:

Illex Chubby Minnow in Ayu und Ghost Wagasaki
Illex Tiny Fr 50 auch in Ayu und Ghost Wagasaki
Illex Squirrel 61 in Perch und Ayu
​


----------



## Nolfravel (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

Moin,


wie führst du den Chubby Minnow?


Gruß,


Jan Peter


----------



## ali-angler (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

Meine mobile spar-auswahl
- buster jerk
- salmo pearch
- illex chubby
- paar Kopytos
- paar sandras
- Meps spinner in verschiedenen Größen + vorschalt Bleie 
dann kanns los gehn


----------



## Lenger06 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

Pflichtprogramm:

Kopyto River
Sandra
Fox Rage Rip Shaker

und unschlagbar auf Rapfen der gute, alte 

DAM Effzett Slim:m


----------



## MinnowKiller (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> wie führst du den Chubby Minnow?
> ...




Ich führe den Chubby mit kleinen Twitches die Barsche stehen da extrem drauf aber auch Forellen fühlen sich nicht abgeneigt.


Gruß MinnowKiller


----------



## Nolfravel (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*



MinnowKiller schrieb:


> Ich führe den Chubby mit kleinen Twitches die Barsche stehen da extrem drauf aber auch Forellen fühlen sich nicht abgeneigt.
> 
> 
> Gruß MinnowKiller


 

Ich hab den auch.

Bis auf einen 50er Rapfen und 2 lüdde Barsche brachte der nichts.
Dieses Jahr nicht einen Fisch, aber werde ihn wohl im nächsten Jahr mal verstärkt einsetzen.



Danke.


JP


----------



## steppes (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

Immer dabei und muß mit:

DAM Effzett 30gr silber
Spinner Colonel in Kupfer
Salmo Perch 14cm (Hot Perch)
Sandra Rot/Weiß
div. Twister in XL


----------



## TheNightWalker (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

Twister (Relax, PB Turbotail) 
Gufis (Kopytos, Attractor usw)
eine palette voll Spinner (Mepps, ASP, DAM Effzett)
wobbler (Illex, Rapala, Zalt)


----------



## Michl1086 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welcher Köder gehört in jeder Spinntasche?*

Immer dabei: Silberpapier von der Zigarettenschachtel oder vom Kaugummi! Zählt doch als Kunstköder, oder?
Hab damit schon Forellen und nen Barsch gefangen!

(mach i aber nur im Notfall, z.B. wenn Würmer alle oder so.. is ned soooo toll für die Umwelt...)


----------

